# Leopard 2 tank sounds



## Cabose (25 Jun 2006)

I was wondering if anyone new where to find sounds of a leopard 2 tank moving.  I am working on a Canadian mod for Battlefield 2 and need the sound.  Thank you in advance.
Cabose
Mod website is http://canadianforces.aowc.net/main.asp?signnewsletter=1


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Jun 2006)

you may want to ask in the armoured forum as well


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jun 2006)

Funny you should ask here, seeing as how the Canadian army has never had Leo 2s.


----------



## Cabose (25 Jun 2006)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Funny you should ask here, seeing as how the Canadian army has never had Leo 2s.


Okay then the idiot who made the army site made a mistake with the tank then. http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_0_49.asp?uSubSection=49&uSection=1 

Will do Quagmire thanks.
Cabose


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Jun 2006)

Cabose said:
			
		

> Okay then the idiot who made the army site made a mistake with the tank then. http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_0_49.asp?uSubSection=49&uSection=1
> 
> Will do Quagmire thanks.
> Cabose



I think the idiot who did that site was under the impression a Canadian Leopard C2  and  a Leopard 2 are not the same thing.


----------



## Cabose (25 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I think the idiot who did that site was under the impression a Canadian Leopard C2  and  a Leopard 2 are not the same thing.


I apologies I didnt realise there was a diffrence.
So to correct my self.  So does anyone know where to find sounds for a moving Leopard C2.
Thankyou
Cabose


----------



## Franko (25 Jun 2006)

*Big* difference.....     :

Leopard 2








Leopard C2






Regards


----------



## ZipperHead (25 Jun 2006)

While everybody gets all huffy and puffy here over the PHYSICAL differences between a Leo2 and a Leo C2, stop and think if that makes a difference to how it would sound in a video game. And to be honest, I don't know if I would be able to tell the difference (if blindfolded, for example) between the sounds a Leo2 vs a LeoC2 would make as it rolled past (barring crew members yelling out (in their native tongue) "I need a top up on my gravy urn, Sergeant Major!!!")  >

I know some people get super anal over these things (myself included on occasion), but I think if someone here has an MP3 or OGG of a Leo C1 or C2 moving (I know that there would be a HUGE difference in the SOUNDS that those 2 make, seeing as how it's a different turret, and all...... yes that was sarcasm), I'm sure it would do for the purposes of the mod that is being made. To that end, I'll try to remember to look at work for something for you (I work in the Armour School nerd cell (AKA Technological Development Tp)).

Cheers,

Al


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2006)

If you have the engine sounds of a Leopard 1, any version, then you have the engine sounds of a Leopard 1 C 2.  SO SIMPLE.


----------



## Cabose (25 Jun 2006)

I dont have any sounds that is why I am asking around George.  Thankyou for looking Allan.
Cabose


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Jun 2006)

So how does Battlefield 2 compare to Op Flashpoint? I was very impressed with the Operation NORTHSTAR site that added the Bison, Leopard, LAV, Iltis, MLVW, LSVW and all the Canadian small arms into OFP.


----------



## patt (25 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> So how does Battlefield 2 compare to Op Flashpoint? I was very impressed with the Operation NORTHSTAR site that added the Bison, Leopard, LAV, Iltis, MLVW, LSVW and all the Canadian small arms into OFP.



i worked for the beta testing on some of the vehicles that never came out to the public. Sadly the mod has been dead for quite some time now. everyone has been busy with work, school etc... hopefully someday in the future we will start it up again and make more of the current CF vehicles.


----------



## Cabose (25 Jun 2006)

Well I havent really played Operation Flash point.  I had a bit of fun on the demo but never went out and bought it.  However Operation Flashpoint is desinged to be more of a simulation then Battlefield 2.  Battleield 2 is more like counterstrike meets call of duty kind of the actoin arcade shooter that wants to be realistic but cant.  However there are some mods that kind of fix that and we are hopeing to make Conflict Canada a little like that.  I will however say I am looking forward to Armed assult and Operation Flashpoint 2
Xfire see if you can get those people togeather for Armed assult or Operation Flashpoint 2.
Cabose


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Jun 2006)

Xfire said:
			
		

> i worked for the beta testing on some of the vehicles that never came out to the public. Sadly the mod has been dead for quite some time now. everyone has been busy with work, school etc... hopefully someday in the future we will start it up again and make more of the current CF vehicles.



You guys did awesome work; I think I even sent in a tiny contribution via Paypal...looking forward to OFP 2, and the end of those contact grenades...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Jun 2006)

Okay, I am currently instructing on the Driving portion of DP1.. provided it doesn't break any OPSEC or PERSEC or TANKSEC rules... I might be able to record with my Pocket PC once we start them up.. give me until the end of the week...


----------



## Cabose (26 Jun 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Okay, I am currently instructing on the Driving portion of DP1.. provided it doesn't break any OPSEC or PERSEC or TANKSEC rules... I might be able to record with my Pocket PC once we start them up.. give me until the end of the week...


Okay sweet thanks.  Ill tell them they need to wait a bit then.  
Thanks again Bzzliteyr and you Allan.
Cabose


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> So how does Battlefield 2 compare to Op Flashpoint? I was very impressed with the Operation NORTHSTAR site that added the Bison, Leopard, LAV, Iltis, MLVW, LSVW and all the Canadian small arms into OFP.




BF2 is a great game , but not a sim. The level of game play depends on the server, some cater to more serious players and they are the best. The game rewards teamwork. The damage model of their LMG’s is frustrating. 

Some the guys flying Helicopter gunships are very good and can be a real headache, and airpower can be a real problem if not dealt with. You can shoot down helo’s with tanks and AT weapons. I would like it if the stationary AT weapons could be used against helo’s.

I play mainly support roles, either Medic or Support, with some AT and engineer thrown in for variety.  

The sound guys have done a very good job in this game and battlefields is quite nicely done also.


----------



## Cabose (12 Jul 2006)

Okay...
So has anyone found some sounds.  I was given some video however it is not a crisp as some would like it.  
Cabose


----------



## Shamrock (14 Jul 2006)

This video has a Leo II idling, though with people talking in the background.

Here's a Leo 1 doing a very fast drive by.

A Leo 2 pivoting.

A good video of an IMR.  Not a Leo (not even a tank) but a good sound clip of a large diesel engine in an armoured vehicle.

A Leo trainer.

Finally, a Leo 2 doing laps.

Good luck with getting something set up and done, you're in for a lot of work.  Not only do engines make noises, but so too do tracks and turrets.  You'll probably find it easiest to just record a bulldozer and use that, probably raise less eyebrows, too.

Heck, why not try contacting Krauss-Maffei and ask them if they can provide an audio clip?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Jul 2006)

Okay, I have it.. just need to upload it.  It's one of the Leos idling at work.  No driving noises as I completely overlooked taping them this week in the field.  I will try and grab some next week.


----------



## Infantree (28 Jul 2006)

Is this game coming out for PS2, or Xbox. What consoles is it coming out on. Also any idea as of when it will be released?


----------

